# HELP! I think my water broke but I'm not sure!



## soontobeslp

I feel weird even saying it! But in the middle of the night last night, I felt terrible stomach cramps like I was about to have diarrhea. I went to the bathroom half asleep and sat on the toilet. I didn't have diarrhea but when I squeezed to make my BM, I felt this "pop" in my pelvis and fluid gushed out. I had already peed, but I know sometimes while making a BM more pee comes out in the process - I couldn't tell the color of the fluid because it went right into the toilet, which, well, already had some contents in it! lol sorry for the TMI. Anyway, that was about 10 hours ago, I was able to go back to sleep and I've had two very mild contractions this morning. Any ladies have any insight? Am I going crazy? Is it possible to have the water break and not have symptoms for hours after? I'm 38 wks 3 days and had a membrane sweep 2 days ago.


----------



## kimmlouu

Hiya, i think that once ur waters break they keep leaking, have u had any fluid loss since? X


----------



## soontobeslp

Not really, that's why I was confused. Had I continued to leak I would be sure. I have naturally liquidy discharge during this pregnancy which has been so substantial at times that I ended up in L&D thinking it was a fluid leak. But, I suppose there has been no substantial increase in the normal discharge. So it probably wasn't the waters then....the "pop" is what made me think twice. Maybe I popped something else! lol Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'd let your MW know, they'll likely want to swab to check if it was your waters- if it was then generally they don't like to leave you long before inducing due to the infection risk. It could have been your hind waters. Mine went with my DS I think, but like you I was on the toilet. My labour had just started though so it didn't really matter. It does feel like a pop in your pelvis (in my experience) and you can have your waters go with no other symptoms- sometimes they go and labour just doesn't get going on its own. Good luck :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

I would call your mw and see what she says good luck x


----------

